# Master Forge Smoker temp not high enough



## cptfantaztic

Hello. Bought a Master Forge propane smoker at Lowes. It has the double doors (1 door for the smoke box over the second door for the burner). Problem is I cant get the temp to go above 225 degrees. Smoking boston butts for the second time this morning and as did the first time the temp wont come up. Burner flame looks good and getting plenty of smoke, just that the temp guage on front of smoke door only reads 225 max. Any suggestions??


----------



## SmokinAl

I answered this in another thread, but the answer is get a good temp gauge. Preferably a digital. Your smoker should be able to easily get above 300.


----------



## wyatt

I was having the same problem.  I could get the temp to about 240 in the summer, but come winter, I couldn't get over 180 on a 40deg day.  So, to the propane supply I went, bought a high pressure regulator that had an adjustment, getting rid of the regulator that came with it (no adjustment).  I have the control on the smoker on high, and regulate temp with the regulator.  I can maintain temp now on any day...


----------



## hanf28

I'm Having the same problem first got it could get it up to 300 now cant even break 200 degrees have a Master Forge Gas Smoker with the door gaskets installed (what kind of regulator did you install on your smooker)


----------



## hoity toit

Try opening the valve on the bottle really slow.....and then light it on low flame bringing it up to high. Sounds like the safety on the regulator is cutting the flow off...My gas grill has the same symptoms from time to time..If you open the valve to fast it cuts the gas flow 1/2 off. Let me know if this helps.

thanks


----------



## 53rdcard

Im sure you have tried this, but on mine (same model) when i have the vents on the bottom open at all, even half way, the temp never goes over 200, even at full burner, but if i close them, i can get it up to 400 very easily. Guessing that with the size of the vents they let more heat out then air in, and you dont really need them for the air anyway as the burner has large open spaces under it for air


----------



## sprky

Don't know how I missed this but I did. I have this exact same smoker, and have several thoughts and solutions on this. I have experienced these one time or another over the years using propane smokers. You may have already tried some of these.

1. The stock thermometer is *JUNK*. Mine was off by over 50 degrees, and was very erratic.

Solution, Replace it with a good thermometer Or add a digital probe placed threw a potato on a grate. I use a digital probe with remote display.

2. Wind and cold will effect the temps of this unit BIG TIME. 

Solution, Construct a wind break around unit. I use 4 sections of insulated duct work around mine. 

3. Valve on LPG tank not open fully. If not opened fully it will restrict the flow of gas.

Solution,  Open valve on LPG tank 100%

4. Bad flame. Check flame with door closed. You can see flame threw hole on left side of burner assembly. A good flame will be; blue, have little yellow tips, and be between 1- 2 inches high.

Solution, Clean burner assembly including burner holes I use a wire brush, and pipe cleaners. Clean venturi tube, I use a small bottle brush. Clean screens on venturi tube, I use old tooth brush

5. Smoke stack damper not open. You need the damper open to allow flow threw smoker.

Solution, Open smoke stack damper

6. Heavily loaded smoker. I have noticed that when I have the smoker heavily loaded my temps run lower.

Solution, smoke 1/2 as much and do 2 smokes, add some lit charcoal to the chip pan, use a dry water pan or 1 filled with sand.

7. Smoker not preheated. I get better temps when I run my smoker on  high for 15- 30 min with no water pan or smoke tray. I then add the water pan fill with boiling water and smoke tray and run till I get TBS, then add my meat.

Solution, Preheat smoker

8. Regulator safety activated. If you open the valve on smoker, then valve on the LPG tank, the safety on regulator can activate, and restrict your flow of propane. It can also happen if you open the LPG valve too fast. Quick way to tell if activated  is watch your flame as you turn the valve on smoker. If flame hardly moves or not at all its probably activated. Will also normally be a small flame.

Solution, Close valve on smoker and LPG tank. Remove the hose from LPG tank. Wait approximately 30 seconds, reattach hose.  Slowly open LPG tank valve to full open. Press the electronic ignition as you open valve on smoker.

9. Side vents on smoker open too much. I find as 53rdcard does I get better temps with the vents closed.

Solution, Close the vents

10. Bad propane/LPG tank. Believe it or not you can get bad propane, and or LPG tank. Your BTU's will suffer due to this. I have had this happen several times when I was using BlueRino bottle exchange. Since I have switched to a local suppler, that fills my bottles, I have had no problems.

Solution, switch tanks

11. LPG tank low on gas. When my LPG tank gets low on gas I see a drop in temp. I can't explain why this happens it just does.

Solution, Switch tanks

Hope these help you out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

So after many late nights reading reviews and the pros/cons on just about every LPG Vertical smoker out there. I decided for the price i would go with the Master Forge. Reason is the lower bottom door for less heat loss, a vented cover over the chip pan, adjustable vent and ability to add a 500* braided gasket around the doors (which i bought also)

Con that i have seen so far is the cheap door thermo which i have plenty of very nice dials to replace it with. Top rack will be able to position higher after a simple mod to hang sausage.

Other Con is i wont be able to play with it until Christmas.


----------



## michael ark

Were are you and how cold was it when this happened.This is why we need to know if your in upstate NY or Florida.


----------



## hanf28

I live in S.E. Minnesota doing some ribs as we speak I figured out part of my problem everytime I turn on the gas valve I turn it slowly so I dont get that regulator issue.  I went out to local Fleet Farm and got a out wool army blanket in the army surplus area. I have been smoking on my desk and its super windy, therefore I put the wool blanket around my smoker to help insulate the walls and create a wind block. So far the temp has maintained a proper, steady temperature.  (Feels like 12 degrees and a wind speed of 20 miles per hour here!)  I am holding my temp in the smoker at 225-240 half throttle no problem.


----------



## michael ark

That's what i guessed .Burr


----------



## ps0303

Where did you get the gasket for the door on the MF smoker?


----------



## hanf28

At Lowes it was an _empeial or imperial _stove gasket 3/8 inch I think it was $7-$8 I bought 2 of them


----------



## ps0303

Yeah I had to order it from Lowes as here it's not a standard stocked item.  I'll get it in a few days and install it and I should see a big difference the next time I smoke.


----------



## ps0303

I received the gasket I ordered but I am wondering what is the best way to attach it to the smoker.  Does the cement that comes with the rope gasket work well or is there a better way?

TIA..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

You can get the braided seal  with the glue at Lowes where the fireplace things are, screens, ash buckets. pokers, fake logs. It was like $7.49 and its 1000* rated. They have 3/8" and 5/8"


----------



## ps0303

nepas said:


> You can get the braided seal  with the glue at Lowes where the fireplace things are, screens, ash buckets. pokers, fake logs. It was like $7.49 and its 1000* rated. They have 3/8" and 5/8"


Yes this is exactly what I purchased.  I had to order mine thru Lowes as they don't stock that item in our stores. Does the glue work really well or is there a different way to attach it to the unit?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

ps0303 said:


> Yes this is exactly what I purchased.  I had to order mine thru Lowes as they don't stock that item in our stores. Does the glue work really well or is there a different way to attach it to the unit?




From what i seen, apply the glue around the frame where you want the seal. Let dry and get tacky for 10-15 mins then place the gasket material into the glue and wait 12 hrs before closing the door to the cabinet. Sounds easy huh. I will video it when i do mine.


----------



## hramos375

> 8. Regulator safety activated. If you open the valve on smoker, then valve on the LPG tank, the safety on regulator can activate, and restrict your flow of propane. It can also happen if you open the LPG valve too fast. Quick way to tell if activated  is watch your flame as you turn the valve on smoker. If flame hardly moves or not at all its probably activated. Will also normally be a small flame.
> 
> Solution, Close valve on smoker and LPG tank. Remove the hose from LPG tank. Wait approximately 30 seconds, reattach hose.  Slowly open LPG tank valve to full open. Press the electronic ignition as you open valve on smoker.
> 
> I registered jus to thank you for this post!  Couldn't get mine above 150-160.  She's going strong now at 220.  Thanks again!


----------



## hoity toit

Isnt't it nice all the safety stuff the govt rams down our throat..,to protect us from ourselves. ,,,,the older valves were better and reliable in my Humble Opinion..


----------



## bobafooco

I used this smoker 5 times and finally figured out why the temperture is not hot enough.

THE WATER PAN IS TOO BIG.  After trying everything under the sun, I open the bottom door and pulled the water pan out a couple inches.  Quickly the temp shot up !..  The water pan is blocking the heat.  Yesterday I was finally able to smoke at 250F and the propane wasnt up all the way, by keeping the bottom door open and the water pan pulled out about 1/2".  Going to call the manufacture today and see what they say.  Worst comes to worst, I'll cut some of the flange off to allow the heat to pass by with the door closed.


----------



## bobafooco

Had the same problem and realized the water pan was too big and was blocking the heat.


----------



## ps0303

nepas said:


> From what i seen, apply the glue around the frame where you want the seal. Let dry and get tacky for 10-15 mins then place the gasket material into the glue and wait 12 hrs before closing the door to the cabinet. Sounds easy huh. I will video it when i do mine.




This morning I added this to my unit.  I noticed that the glue dried fairly quickly, maybe due to the wind outside, so I added a little more and then just stuck the gasket material on it right away.  Seemed pretty darn stuck to the door.  I went ahead and closed the doors as well so to hold it in place.  Not sure why you need to wait to close the door.  It's a very tight fit for sure when you close the doors.  Seems like it will one heck of a job sealing off the doors.


----------



## ps0303

ps0303 said:


> This morning I added this to my unit.  I noticed that the glue dried fairly quickly, maybe due to the wind outside, so I added a little more and then just stuck the gasket material on it right away.  Seemed pretty darn stuck to the door.  I went ahead and closed the doors as well so to hold it in place.  Not sure why you need to wait to close the door.  It's a very tight fit for sure when you close the doors.  Seems like it will one heck of a job sealing off the doors.




Here are the pics of it installed.


----------



## thenash

Be careful not to put on too much adhesive.   A 1/4" bead around the flange should be enough.  One bottle of adhesive should be enough for both doors.  I put way too much the first time...what a mess!  The gasket works great.


----------



## sprky

Maybe your MF is newer then mine. I don't have that problem.  I would be interested in the measurements of your water pan.


----------



## dfris2003

Hi Everyone, im new here and reg, to post this for you guys.

I have a Master forge smoker as well, and I have noticed that after i load mine up with food i cant get it past 180 deg. I had 5 lb boston butt, 6 chicken breasts, and 6 corn on the cobs, and it just wouldnt heat up past 185 deg. the water would not even boil.

So i seen this thead and checked my water pan and it was totally blocking the back of my smoker, infact all the heat was going to the sides of my smoker, to the point it had already burned the paint off the sides of it, where the vents are. So i cut 1/2 off the back of it and half off the front as well, i left the back edges full lengh and cut the rest out, this way i can still slide it all the way back and it will hit the back of the smoker, but had a gap as well.

Im currently just smoking it to see how it does, but i can tell you this, first it heats up a bit slower, but i have notice that the wood in the wood box lastes longer, i had a small handful left and put it in there, and it lasted maybe 30 mins. and the biggy is that my thermo is almost correct with my digital thermo.  it was almost 30 deg off before, now its within 3 or 4 deg,

Im running it at a bit above halfway on the gas, so ill let you guys now there it tops out. empty at this setting.

just wanted to let you guys know and say thanks for all the info on this smoker,

happy smoking

Daryl

Update, looks like it topped out at 270 and my door thermo was showing 264 so its really close,

but the watter was not boiling, it had small little bubbles around the edges and it was steaming, so not sure

thanks

daryl


----------



## tim202

SPRKY...That was a GREAT list of solutions......printed and saved!!!

Thanks, Tim


----------



## tim202

SPRKY...That was a GREAT list of solutions......printed and saved!!!

Thanks, Tim

SORRYY>>>double post.


----------



## sam3

Great thread and thank you for posting that list of solutions SPRKY.

I too have been kicking around buying a gasser. I'm pretty much sold on getting the MF that they have at Lowe's.


----------



## smokingchef

I just bought a new Master Forge and have had the same problem.  The posts on this thread have been the best answers to fixing the problem.  I Immediately realized the water pan was too large and wasn't allowing enough heat to pass by it.  To fix this I stole the round water pan from my old Brinkman kettle smoker.  With it being round it allows heat to pass by on all four corners.  The con to this is that it is deeper than the square MF pan so the lid on the wood box doesn't fit.  This should be easily fixed by drilling a few new holes to raise the rails for it up a bit.  For the thermometer issue I went to WalMart and bought a $15 wireless meat thermometer.  Place the probe inside and you can check the temp without having to even walk outside


----------



## madmark

I just picked up a new one from Lowes and I am having problems. The water pan is so big it doesn't leave much room for the heat to go up.


----------



## chatrik

This worked for me!

I had no idea about the regulator.  When I lit the smoker on low, it worked great!

Thank you!


----------



## bmdiz

sprky said:


> Don't know how I missed this but I did. I have this exact same smoker, and have several thoughts and solutions on this. I have experienced these one time or another over the years using propane smokers. You may have already tried some of these.
> 
> 1. The stock thermometer is *JUNK*. Mine was off by over 50 degrees, and was very erratic.
> 
> Solution, Replace it with a good thermometer Or add a digital probe placed threw a potato on a grate. I use a digital probe with remote display.
> 
> 2. Wind and cold will effect the temps of this unit BIG TIME.
> 
> Solution, Construct a wind break around unit. I use 4 sections of insulated duct work around mine.
> 
> 3. Valve on LPG tank not open fully. If not opened fully it will restrict the flow of gas.
> 
> Solution,  Open valve on LPG tank 100%
> 
> 4. Bad flame. Check flame with door closed. You can see flame threw hole on left side of burner assembly. A good flame will be; blue, have little yellow tips, and be between 1- 2 inches high.
> 
> Solution, Clean burner assembly including burner holes I use a wire brush, and pipe cleaners. Clean venturi tube, I use a small bottle brush. Clean screens on venturi tube, I use old tooth brush
> 
> 5. Smoke stack damper not open. You need the damper open to allow flow threw smoker.
> 
> Solution, Open smoke stack damper
> 
> 6. Heavily loaded smoker. I have noticed that when I have the smoker heavily loaded my temps run lower.
> 
> Solution, smoke 1/2 as much and do 2 smokes, add some lit charcoal to the chip pan, use a dry water pan or 1 filled with sand.
> 
> 7. Smoker not preheated. I get better temps when I run my smoker on  high for 15- 30 min with no water pan or smoke tray. I then add the water pan fill with boiling water and smoke tray and run till I get TBS, then add my meat.
> 
> Solution, Preheat smoker
> 
> 8. Regulator safety activated. If you open the valve on smoker, then valve on the LPG tank, the safety on regulator can activate, and restrict your flow of propane. It can also happen if you open the LPG valve too fast. Quick way to tell if activated  is watch your flame as you turn the valve on smoker. If flame hardly moves or not at all its probably activated. Will also normally be a small flame.
> 
> Solution, Close valve on smoker and LPG tank. Remove the hose from LPG tank. Wait approximately 30 seconds, reattach hose.  Slowly open LPG tank valve to full open. Press the electronic ignition as you open valve on smoker.
> 
> 9. Side vents on smoker open too much. I find as 53rdcard does I get better temps with the vents closed.
> 
> Solution, Close the vents
> 
> 10. Bad propane/LPG tank. Believe it or not you can get bad propane, and or LPG tank. Your BTU's will suffer due to this. I have had this happen several times when I was using BlueRino bottle exchange. Since I have switched to a local suppler, that fills my bottles, I have had no problems.
> 
> Solution, switch tanks
> 
> 11. LPG tank low on gas. When my LPG tank gets low on gas I see a drop in temp. I can't explain why this happens it just does.
> 
> Solution, Switch tanks
> 
> Hope these help you out.


This will be printed and utilized. Thanks for the great tips.


----------



## bmdiz

ps0303 said:


> Here are the pics of it installed.


Have you noticed an improvement in being able to regulate your heat better as well as reduce the amount of smoke loss? Great pic. Ordering mine today.

Thanks.


----------



## bmdiz

dfris2003 said:


> Hi Everyone, im new here and reg, to post this for you guys.
> 
> I have a Master forge smoker as well, and I have noticed that after i load mine up with food i cant get it past 180 deg. I had 5 lb boston butt, 6 chicken breasts, and 6 corn on the cobs, and it just wouldnt heat up past 185 deg. the water would not even boil.
> 
> So i seen this thead and checked my water pan and it was totally blocking the back of my smoker, infact all the heat was going to the sides of my smoker, to the point it had already burned the paint off the sides of it, where the vents are. So i cut 1/2 off the back of it and half off the front as well, i left the back edges full lengh and cut the rest out, this way i can still slide it all the way back and it will hit the back of the smoker, but had a gap as well.
> 
> Im currently just smoking it to see how it does, but i can tell you this, first it heats up a bit slower, but i have notice that the wood in the wood box lastes longer, i had a small handful left and put it in there, and it lasted maybe 30 mins. and the biggy is that my thermo is almost correct with my digital thermo.  it was almost 30 deg off before, now its within 3 or 4 deg,
> 
> Im running it at a bit above halfway on the gas, so ill let you guys now there it tops out. empty at this setting.
> 
> just wanted to let you guys know and say thanks for all the info on this smoker,
> 
> happy smoking
> 
> Daryl
> 
> Update, looks like it topped out at 270 and my door thermo was showing 264 so its really close,
> 
> but the watter was not boiling, it had small little bubbles around the edges and it was steaming, so not sure
> 
> thanks
> 
> daryl


Daryl,

I would be interested is seeing a pic of your modified water pan if it's not to much trouble.

Thanks,

Brent


----------



## vermont smoker

I have owned an electric smoker since 1999 and have used it for brisket, boston butt, spare ribs, st louis ribs abd baby back.and have never used a temperature above 225 and most of the time use 200 for 10 - 12 hours for brisket and boston butt and 185 for ribs; 4 hours for spareribs, 3 for st louis and 1.5  for baby back.  my favorite is st louis.  I had a BBQ Shack where I  was open on weekends and sold about 200 pounds per day with no problems.  I have cooked on 30 degree days with only about a 20% increase in time. My smoker is very well insulated. I am considering adding a Master Forge next year and will continue with low and slow cooking.


----------



## chuckadisc

My MF vertical gas smoker wasn't getting hotter than 230 degrees after my pork butt had been in for almost 6 hours.  I had taken my butt out, wrapped it in foil, and was ready to crank it up to 295 to finish it off a bit faster, but the temp wouldn't budge.  I had already installed the gasket around the door - worked great for keeping in the smoke - and am using a Maverick dual probe smoker thermometer that gives me an accurate read on both the smoker temp and the meat temp.  I read *sprky*'s post (and printed it for future reference because it was very informative) and checked each of these points to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious.  I thought it might be the regulator, but that wasn't the issue.  So, I read about another issue that a few people had posted concerning the water bowl blocking the heat.  As soon as I removed it, the temp shot up about 10 degrees.  After closing the door, the temp stabilized where I wanted it, and we had no more problems after that.  Any thoughts/mods for the water bowl that would work to keep it from blocking the heat?  I'm thinking of using one of the cooking grates in it's place and using a smaller aluminum foil pan for the water bowl instead.


----------



## gac 23

Good morning chuck. I had the same issue with the MF propane smoker.  I now regularly use an aluminum pan on a cooking rack instead of the water pan. It is way easier to reach 225 or any higher temps that you might want for chicken.  It also makes cleanup a bit easier.


----------



## bigjim777

hramos375 said:


> THANK YOU for this suggestion.  New here and love the site.  Could not get temp up and did as suggested.  Re hooked valve and opened tank valve very slowly............presto!!!!  A bright blue flame and instant temp increase.  I was thought I had bought junk and was not happy after having 2 rubbed shoulders in.  Googled for help and found this.  Again, thanks all!!!!!


----------



## sparkypyro

I have the MF vertical smoker also. Here is a list of things I have done to make it work WAY better.

1.) drill new holes 1 1/2" higher to raise the chip pan up a bit, can run at higher temps without scorching the chips and chips smoke longer equalling less times door is opened leading to heat loss.

2.) Drill new holes to hold a 5th rack just a bit over the chip tray. I now have 6 foil wrapped bricks arranged on this 5th rack that allow heat and smoke to go around all 4 sides as well as straight up the middle. Bricks are much better at holding and returning chamber to set temp when opening doors. If you want a water pan you can get disposable 3 packs of 10x12" aluminum pans at Smart and Final or the grocery store for 1.99. and place on top of the bricks to catch drippings or steam the chamber. Bonus...no nasty soot covered water pan to clean, just pour out your drippings and toss the dirty pan into the recycling can.

3.) I used a food grade RTV type sealant to seal the chamber better, works ok but is starting to fall off, going to replace soon with 3/8 fiberglass door gasket. With what I have now I can maintain temps as high as 365(verified) if I need that high. 

4.) drilled new holes in between all of the stock rack holes in addition to above the last set of rack holes for better rack placement for bigger chunks of meat. 

5.) Future, going to have aluminum panels cut and riveted to the smoker legs to better block wind.


----------



## peepin

I have the same smoker.  I moved my water pan and chip pan up one level.  It cost me 1 rack but helped a lot.


----------



## ramy

can you give some more detail about the bricks and their placement, sounds like a really good idea.  also if you were to add a water pan where would you put it and can you give some detail,  also very interested in the aluminum plates that you were going to add.  Thanks in advance....


----------



## cprmom

Thanks!!!! I have read many tips today these so far are the best!! All questions have been answered now off to shopping to get ready for smoke turkey tomorrow !!!!


----------



## sparkypyro

Just drill more holes for the grate holders to get that additional shelf back. I actually drilled new holes in between every set of existing holes so now I have actually doubled the number of racks I can run.


----------



## sparkypyro

I just bought regular red bricks and wrapped them in foil to keep them clean. Was gong to get fire bricks but they were out of them and these actually work perfect. I have one on each side of the burner and 3 arranged on a rack above the the chip tray. If I use water or want a catch pan I just place that on top of the bricks. Works much better at keeping the temperatures in the smoke chamber stable and when I do open the door the extra mass helps the smoke chamber get back up to proper temperature much faster.


----------



## cprmom

I have to report that the sand is awesome!!!!! I place the sand in the chip container and placed a small pan onto with some juice and oranges. Once it ran out I removed it. No water tray at all inside. I was amazed that it heated over 200 with in 10 mins and we have been able to maintain the heat at a steady temp since 9:30! I am so excited that all is working much better. Thanks again to all who put ideas and hints! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## wilk7j

Thanks for the info.  I know this is an old thread but it helped me greatly.  My temp wouldn't go above 200, I verified that with an oven thermometer inside the smoker.  Opened the bottom door and pulled the water pan partially out and temp shot up to 250.  Thanks again!


----------



## lonnie hayes

I had the same problem and could not get the smoker over 190, but used the information above and we are well above 200 in less than five minutes. I appreciate the help.


----------



## gislo

I just got the Master Forge dual door for Christmas.  I was having the same trouble.  Finally it dawned on me that the water pan essentially blocks all of the heat, especially in colded weather.  I've since switched to just a disposable loaf pan for liquid and a small aluminum pan under the meat to catch the drippings.  This has enabled my box to hold 250 quite well.  I'm thinking about getting rid of the smoke box and using one the chip boxes like they sell in Lowe's to allow better heat circulation.


----------



## gislo

I switched out the smoker box and water pan.  I just use a loaf pan for whatever liquid I am using and bought two chip boxes that I rotate when one stops producing.  I use a rack where the original smoke box was.  Also, I keep a pan under what ever I'm smoking to catch the drippings.  Heat circulates much better now and I have a full range of temps up to about 350.

I also put a oven temp gage on one of the racks, seems to be pretty spot on.


----------



## theshrimppimp

For those of you struggling to keep your smoker up to temp. and or unsure how to deal with wind. See the mods with pics that I did in Post #6 of this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157216/master-forge

I have been using this smoker going on over 2 years now and it works flawlessly. You can get the temps as low or high as you like. Also, the Smoke Generator can be built for just a few dollars.

If you are having issues getting your temp's up, either you have opened the propane tank valve too fast or you have not modified your water pan. Modifying the water pan, installing rope gaskets and sealing all the screws make huge improvements (to include sealing the chimney to the top of the unit). FWIW...


----------



## weevil

Thanks for the pics TheShrimpPimp!  I'll second the modifying the water pan.  I only had a drill and not a heavy duty cutter so I simply made some big holes around the flange of the water pan to help heat pass through.  I've bought the 3/8" gasket and glue but haven't got around to sealing the doors.  When I tested the gasket around the door it seemed like the door would have problems closing after applying as the gasket appeared slightly too thick.  It may just be perception on my part and once it is applied it will just be a super tight seal.

One other thing to consider that I haven't seen mentioned is if you want to switch away from wood chips/chunks, try using pellets!  I've been using the A-MAZE-N tube smoker (http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12) to great results.  I fill the chip tray with sand as well as the water tray and have the tube smoker sitting on top of that.  I get extremely consistent temperatures and an even wisp smoke that lasts for 4 hours.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## deatony

nepas said:


> You can get the braided seal  with the glue at Lowes where the fireplace things are, screens, ash buckets. pokers, fake logs. It was like $7.49 and its 1000* rated. They have 3/8" and 5/8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00545.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Dec 16, 2011


----------



## deatony

How many packages did you use?


----------



## theshrimppimp

It must depend on your location. You cannot get that at Lowes down here. I even had them look around for it. Nowhere to be found.

I ended up ordering the exact same kits off of Amazon.

DO NOT use the glue in those kits! It sucks and you will wind up doing it over and messing up your seal! Use some high temp. RTV.


----------



## deatony

1397348777487.jpg



__ deatony
__ Apr 12, 2014





I


----------



## deatony

Having problems with water dripping into the fire box.


----------



## deatony

What glue should I use?


----------



## deatony

Btw, smoking a 12 pound turkey now, smoke temp at 240 internal temp 145 been on now for 4hrs so far.


----------



## theshrimppimp

Deatony said:


> What glue should I use?


They make "food grade" high temp. RTV. It can be hard to find though.

I just used regular Permatex high temp. RTV to seal the chimney and all the holes to include sealing the rope gasket to the doors. If you are careful and use very little it is fine. If you look at the design of the doors, it will make sense and is not dangerous in any way. The way I sealed mine up, there is no RTV visible anywhere inside the smoker. A tiny bit of that stuff goes a long way!

The stuff that comes in those kits does not stick to the paint on the smoker doors and it will wind up making your gaskets hard. That stuff also does not hold the gasket "in place" like RTV can. So, as soon as you get the gasket in position, it will slide off. If you decide to use it, you will see what I mean.


----------



## labradorkid

It is common on the temp gages that come with smokers are not very accurate. Also you have to factor in the outside temp. If its cold out the temp wont be as warm as it would be on a warm summers day. I would suggest using some reflective insulation that you can  buy at most hardware stores. Or a smoker blanket. I have even herd of people using welding blankets. I am in the same boat as you. I think im goin to try the reflective insulation for my smoker. I hope this helped give you a few ideas.    Good luck


----------



## tectrry

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I couldn't figure out why my flame wouldn't get higher/hotter until I read your post.  The trick of lighting on low and bringing up the gas slowly on both the propane tank and the Master Forge worked perfectly.  I have three racks of ribs in there that are supposed to be for lunch today with all the kids coming over and I would have had to order pizza at the rate they were cooking.  Now I have a fighting chance for getting them done in time.


----------

